# Best Nano CO2 systems on a budget?



## Tom (6 May 2011)

I'm looking for a small CO2 system to run at maybe 1 bubble per 4 seconds 24/7 through a ceramic diffuser in the tank. I'm also on a tight budget, and I thought I'd see if anyone has any recommendations. I'd probably be looking at disposable canisters, but I want something that runs through a regulator rather than a 'squirty' one like the Tetra. Any thoughts?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (6 May 2011)

DON'T get the Columba Flora grow. Reg is useless.


----------



## Tom (6 May 2011)

Thanks! 

Does anyone know if the Fluval/TMC/D-D/Colombo disposable cylinders are all the same screw-fit? Some seem much cheaper than others, and if they fit the same regulators it would be handy


----------



## spyder (6 May 2011)

If you want to go pressurized then I think the welding co2 maybe best for you on a budget. I think there is a sticky on it somewhere around here or did I read it on another board?

On phone on lunch at work. Can't hunt it down for you.


----------



## Tom (6 May 2011)

Is welding gas disposable and cheaper than a FE?


----------



## spyder (6 May 2011)

Disposable yes. Cheaper than Fe, dunno.

It's a sticky thread right here in the co2 forums. I bet you've found it now


----------



## Morgan Freeman (6 May 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=7696

It's right above this thread but anyway....that's the one!

The little nano bottles don't last long at all. Ends up costing too much.


----------



## nayr88 (6 May 2011)

Tom on the planted tank thread, a guy from the US has used mini bottles witch are used for paintball guns, look I'm in college at the moment, so can't copy and past the details haha.


----------

